# Volkerak



## Checco (22. November 2015)

Hallo, 
 wir möchten im nächsten Jahr im November evtl. ans Volkerak für eine Woche, mal da hoch bei gutem Wetter ist ja OK.
 Mir macht ein wenig der Wind da oben Sorgen, wenn es dort oben eine Woche sehr windig ist macht es das raus fahren ja nicht grad leichter.
 Meine Frage, gibt es Alternativen da oben, wenn mal raus fahren nicht möglich ist und trotzdem geangelt werden soll.
 Man ist ja mobil und Uferangeln würde ja auch gehen im Umkreis von ca. 30 Kilometer.
 So gut kenne ich mich da oben nicht aus und über Google Earth wird man doch Wassermäßig erschlagen.
 Ich möchte keine Hot Spots, nur z.b lohnt sich vom Ufer die Oulde Maas ect. 
 Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## zanderzone (23. November 2015)

Nächstes Jahr November?


----------



## Checco (23. November 2015)

*AW: Volkerak*

Ja nächstes Jahr im November, da wir ja zu dritt sind muss man ja rechtzeitig überlegen wo es hin geht...
 Wollen halt gerne in Holland bleiben, kurze Anfahrtswege und gute Gewässer, wie gesagt, nur der Wind bereitet mir ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Volkerak*

Sind doch von dir aus nur ca. 180 km. Da kann man doch mal gucken fahren.

Aber da in der Ecke sind ja überall gute Fanggebiete. Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus das du auf Raubfisch gehen willst.
z.B. Hollands Diep, Drimmelen, Biesbosch die ganze Ecke.
Da sollte sich auch ein Windgeschützter Platz finden.

Aber Holland ohne Wind geht halt auch nicht, ist aber auch gut so.


----------



## Checco (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Volkerak*

Sag das nicht, Holland ohne Wind. War im November in Vinkeveen und da war stellenweise Ententeich...:q
Ja auf Raubfisch, richtig.


----------

